# VMR | Wheels - Introducing our BRAND NEW wheel - The V706



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Introducing a brand new addition to the VMR | Wheels lineup: 

The *V706*

This wheel highlights a multi-spoke concept which boasts unique characteristics from our other designs, while maintaining key features present throughout the VMR Wheels line.

We will be releasing teaser pictures throughout the week showcasing the detailed design aspects of this wheel followed by a full release & giveaway in the coming days.












Stay tuned for more photos! :thumbup:opcorn:​


----------

